# dock light vindication



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

when i started fly fly fishing just six months ago i caught a lot of sh#t from my friends. They are all mostly in to live bait and said it could not be beat. They watched me fight with line tangles and knots and said "that looks like too much work". Until just recently my success has been limited to some trout,small jacks and ladies.  then i finally caught my first snook on fly about a month and a half ago and i was hooked. 
now i am boat less while i wait for my inshore 16 to be built but a friend has been taking me out in his ten foot jon we slide off the sea wall by his house.  we don't go far but boy is it worth it.  we have went three times in the past month and every time this fly has out preformed any kind of live bait or artificial that my friend has used by far. its getting to the point were i dont know if ill get another invitation.lol they are not that big but they sure are fun.  i think all the real big ones are still at the beach.  anyway i finally feel like all the "hard work" is paying off.  here is a pic from last night. sorry i don't have more but i felt bad enough catching all the fish i didn't want to make my friend play photographer all night.   and here is the fly i have been tying. i think its called a schminnow or crystal minnow. i have tied some on #2 and some on 1/0 hooks with mono or small bead chain eyes to keep them closer to the surface. other than that its just some marabou with pear crystal flash and some pearl estas.  its about as easy as it gets.
im sure this is nothing new to most of you guys but i just thought i would share.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and the fly


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a nice fish and perfect fly for dock light fishing. Maybe your friends will never "see the light", but you've learned that fishing doesn't have to be just holding a rod and waiting for fish. I do realize that all live bait fishing is not chunking a mullet steak under a bridge and sitting for 2 hours . I just prefer to catch a fish on a fly rod if practical. If not, then I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats awesome stuff right there! Congrats!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That little Crystal Schminnow is one heck of a bug and is a staple in many backcountry angler's gear. I tie them as small as #6 and as large as 1/0.... Nothing but a maribou tail, some eyes, and cactus chenille or Estaz for the body. 

Great pics, great fun, be careful it's addicting.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

All that hard work paid off with a nice snook, congrats.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Your bait fishing buddies will never understand until they try it themselves. You may have to find new friends.


----------

